

Ask HN: what words would you use to describe your favorite programming language? - blambeau

A 1 min. survey: http://plwords.herokuapp.com/<p>Basically, I'd like to build tag clouds for different programming languages such as ruby, scala, java, python, clojure, C, C#, etc. The words would be collectively chosen by hackers themselves (language practitioners, say).<p>I hope that obtained results will be somewhat representative of the language communities, without aiming at conducting a serious experiment though.<p>Later, I'd like to see if people agree for a given PL. Also, if hackers easily recognize PLs when facing a given tag cloud obtained through the survey. Provided I'm able to collect enough data, I'll update the website with results (including generated tag clouds).<p>Thanks!
======
serichsen
The description "one per line" for the input does not reflect how it is
displayed afterwards. It rather seems to be separated by any whitespace.

------
tagabek
Well, mine is not very subjective.

~~~
blambeau
what do you mean? Is it very objective then?

~~~
tagabek
;) You are correct.

------
matthuggins
Fun

